#  Krankheiten >   Schmerz in Kniekehle >

## Charles Brandon

Als ich gestern morgen aufstand, hatte ich plötzlich einen stechenden Schmerz in der rechten Kniekehle. Danach fiel es mir schwer, das Bein auszustrecken. Nach kurzer Zeit ging es aber doch wieder. 
Seitdem spüre ich in der Kniekehle einen ständigen Schmerz, der sogar stärker zu werden scheint. Die schmerzende Stelle ist durch Drücken zu fühlen. 
Was könnte das sein? 
(Dies hat nichts zu tun mit einem anderen Problem, das ich hier kürzlich erwähnte. Dabei ging es um Schmerzen in der linken Hüfte und im linken Knie. Sie haben in letzter Zeit _etwas_ nachgelassen. Eine Ursache konnte nicht festgestellt werden.) 
----------------------- 
Ergänzung nach der zweiten Nacht: 
Zuerst schien es durch das Liegen besser zu werden. In der Nacht bin ich einmal problemlos aufgestanden. Als ich aber am Morgen aufstehen wollte und das Bein noch im Liegen kurz anwinkelte, gab es sofort wieder den stechenden Schmerz. Seitdem kann ich das Bein nicht mehr richtig ausstrecken. Und wenn ich vom Sitzen aufstehe, komme ich unter Schmerzen nur schwer in Gang. 
Es ist schlimmer als gestern.

----------


## Christiane

Ich muß mal kurz nachfragen. Der Schmerz fühlt sich stechend an? Wurde denn mal geprüft, ob dieser Schmerz von der Wirbelsäule ausgeht? Denn Muskel/Bänder/Knorpelprobleme äußern sich eher durch einen dumpfen Druck.
Du kommst nach dem Aufstehen nur schwer in Gang. Wird es denn besser, wenn du ein Stück gelaufen bist?  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Charles Brandon

> Wurde denn mal geprüft, ob dieser Schmerz von der Wirbelsäule ausgeht? Denn Muskel/Bänder/Knorpelprobleme äußern sich eher durch einen dumpfen Druck.

 Bisher wurde gar nichts geprüft. Der Schmerz trat gestern morgen zum erstenmal auf.   

> Du kommst nach dem Aufstehen nur schwer in Gang. Wird es denn besser, wenn du ein Stück gelaufen bist?

 Ja, es wird durch Gehen etwas besser, aber durch längeres Gehen wird es wieder schlechter.  _Stechend_ war der Schmerz gestern im ersten Moment und als ich das Bein heute anwinkelte, außerdem als ich einmal zum Schuheanziehen in die Hocke ging. Danach ist der Schmerz vielleicht eher _drückend_. Er ähnelt dem Schmerz, der nach einem Wadenkrampf zurückbleibt. Die schmerzende Stelle ist durch Drücken deutlich zu fühlen (ganz im Gegensatz zu den Schmerzen an der linken Hüfte). 
Gruß
CB

----------


## Christiane

> (Dies hat nichts zu tun mit einem anderen Problem, das ich hier kürzlich erwähnte. Dabei ging es um Schmerzen in der linken Hüfte und im linken Knie. Sie haben in letzter Zeit _etwas_ nachgelassen. Eine Ursache konnte nicht festgestellt werden.)

 Was wurde denn damals alles gemacht? Möglicherweise hängen ja die beidseitigen Schmerzen irgendwie zusammen, deshalb frage ich. Wurde eine Arthrose ausgeschlossen? Meniskus, Bandscheibe, wie sieht es da aus? Wurden evl ungleiche Beinlängen festgestellt?  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Charles Brandon

> Was wurde denn damals alles gemacht? Möglicherweise hängen ja die beidseitigen Schmerzen irgendwie zusammen, deshalb frage ich. Wurde eine Arthrose ausgeschlossen? Meniskus, Bandscheibe, wie sieht es da aus? Wurden evl ungleiche Beinlängen festgestellt?

 Hallo Christiane, 
gemacht wurden MRT und Szintigrafie. Beides führte zu keinem Ergebnis. Es gibt da eine kleine Zyste, die nach Meinung des Orthopäden nicht die Ursache sein kann. Wir sind so verblieben, daß vorläufig _nichts_ geschieht. Eine Behandlung findet nicht statt. Die Schmerzen in Hüfte und Knie haben nachgelassen, ich kann wieder etwas weitere Wege gehen. Allerdings gab es - auch gestern! - einen Rückschlag. Bei einer normalen Bewegung kam es zu einem einzelnen Schmerzstoß in der Hüfte, woraufhin der Gesamtzustand erneut schlechter wurde. 
Einen Zusammenhang mit dem rechten Knie sehe ich insoweit, als es durch die Probleme auf der linken Seite unnatürlich belastet wurde. Das rechte Knie hatte in der letzten Zeit gelegentlich auch geschmerzt - aber nicht an der Kniekehle! Der plötzliche Schmerz gestern morgen kam ohne Vorwarnung. 
Wie es mit Meniskus und Bandscheibe aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Ich dachte, das wurde bei der Szintigrafie mit überprüft. 
Gruß
Charles

----------


## Charles Brandon

Es ist eine Baker-Zyste.

----------


## Christiane

Eine Baker-Zyste entsteht in der Kniekehle durch chronische Überlastungen bzw Fehlbelastungen. Es ist eine flüssigkeitsgefüllte Ausstülpung der hinteren Gelenkkapsel zwischen 2 Muskeln, meist infolge einer Verletzung des mittleren Meniscus. Manche Zysten verschwinden von selbst wieder, wenn der auslösende Reiz fehlt, oft muß man sie operativ entfernen. Grundsätzlich soll man sie nicht einfach so entfernen lassen, sondern diese OP mit einer Arthroskopie (=Gelenkspiegelung) zu verbinden, damit nach der Ursache geforscht wird.

----------


## Charles Brandon

Eine MRT wird durchgeführt, danach sehen wir weiter. Momentan ist es besser geworden. Die Schwellung ist zurückgegangen, durch Drücken läßt sich keine schmerzende Stelle lokalisieren - anders als noch gestern. Zurückgeblieben ist ein leichter Druck. 
Es ist mir schon klar, daß die Sache damit nicht ausgestanden ist. Infolge des Durchbruchs hat nur fürs erste der Druck nachgelassen und die akute Verletzung ist vorüber. 
Gruß
- C -

----------


## Charles Brandon

Ich war noch nicht zur MRT, da ist das Problem in der Kniekehle schon fast Schnee von gestern. Das Knie selbst kommt mir zwar noch etwas angestrengt vor, aber die Kniekehle tut zur Zeit nicht weh. 
Statt dessen gibt es einen ganz neuen Schwerpunkt: Schmerzen im rechten Fuß! Nach jeder Pause kann ich kaum auftreten. Nach einigen Schritten wird es besser. Wieder ist der Schmerz nicht genau zu lokalisieren. Er ist auf jeden Fall oben, also nicht an der Sohle, und scheint auf der rechten Seite fast über die ganze Länge des Fußes zu reichen. 
Es begann mit der linken Hüfte, reichte hinunter bis zum linken Knie, sprang über zum rechten Knie und hat nun den rechten Fuß erreicht. Noch vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich nichts davon. Das linke Knie ist übrigens die einzige dieser Stellen, die zeitweilig auch im Ruhezustand schmerzt.  
Entweder ist das alles eine Folge der angeschlagenen Hüfte (die jetzt übrigens weniger Ärger macht) oder es liegt eine multiple Störung vor.

----------


## Christiane

Entweder hast du ein statisches Problem, daß du irgendwo eine Störung hast, die sich über die Muskelketten in andere Regionen auswirkt. Oder du leidest an Gelenkblockaden - laß da mal ein Physio an dich ran, er kann das testen und lösen.

----------


## 2danger

:angry_10: Hallo zusammen,  
auch ich habe starke Schmerzen in der Kniekehle, mal rechts mal links.
Dazu habe ich Schmerzen in meinen Armkehlen in den Handgelenken, im Nacken und Schulterbereich (teilweise ein Brennen wie bei einem Sonnenbrant oder auch Stechen) und im Kieferbreich & den Zähnen (beide Seiten).
Des Weiteren habe ich Stechende Schmerzen an den unterschiedlichsten stellen,
mal im Fuß mal im Finger usw.
Ich war schon einige Mal beim MRT und bin schon so ziemlich bei jedem Arzt gewesen.
Allgemeinmediziner, Orthopäde, Neurologe, Zahnarzt, Radiologie war bei einer Skelettszintigraphie usw. 
Habe über 10-mal Blut abgenommen bekommen.
Entzündungswerte, Zeckenbiss, Rheuma, Arthrose, Zucker, usw.
Die Schmerzmittel machen langsam meinem Margen zu schaffen und helfen auch nicht mehr wirklich. (Declofinac, Ibuprofen, jetzt Katadolon) 
Alles in allem bin ich aber 100% gesund, (sagen die Ärzte) außer der schmerzen die ich seit März 2008 habe. Angefangen hat das ganze wie ich meine mit einem Starken Jucken in den Kniekehlen. Das habe ich durch Kortison Salbe in den Griff bekommen. Dann ende März der erste sehr starke Schmerz in der rechten Kniekehle. Aus dem nichts im Urlaub an der See und ich bin zu Boden gegangen so stark war der Schmerz. Danach bin ich Tagelang durch die Gegend gehumpelt. Konnte teilweise meine Kinder nicht mehr auf den Arm nehmen dann wegen der schmerzen in den Armkehlen. 
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, ich bin seit 10 Jahren im Außendienst (ca. 90TKM im Jahr).  Alle Ärztlichen Befunde sind Negativ (ist ja eigentlich eine gute Sache). Eine Sache wurde festgestellt bei der MRT und der Skelettszintigraphie. Eine leichte Entzündung im Schulter Bereich rechtslastig. 
BITTE HILFE.....................DANKE **

----------


## lucy230279

deine entzündungswerte waren nicht erhöht?
warst du das ganze schon mal rheumatologisch abklären?

----------


## Jan96

Ich habe diesen Schmerz in der Kniekehle ebenfalls. Jedoch mit einer anderen Vorgeschichte, was mich ein wenig mistrauisch macht. Ich hatte vor gut 1,5 Jahren eine schwere verletzung am Knie. Es wurde jedoch nie richtig geklärt was genau passiert ist. Ein arzt sagte ich habe mir das Innenband im Knie gerissen und der nächste hat gesagt, dass mein vorderes Kreuzband gerissen ist. Und ein dritter hat mir gesagt, dass nur das Innenband Überdehnt ist und auch das vordere Kreuzband. Aber sicher war, dass ich ein Knorpelschaden habe/hatte.Habe dann lange gar kein Fussball gespielt und danach lange mit einer sehr harten Bandage. Als ich sie dann abgelegt habe und ohne sie gespielt habe, hatte ich diese schmerzen zum ersten mal. Jetzt war ich 6monate in Australien und habe dort gar kein Sportgemacht. Nun trainiere ich seit 2 wochen wieder und damit ist seit gestern der Schmerz auch wieder gekommen.  
Desshalb meine Frage: Kann es doch möglich sein, dass etwas mit meinen Bändern im Knie nicht stimmt? Oder habe ich auch "nur" so eine Zyste? Und was machen ich gegen diese Zyste? 
Vielen dank schonmal für die Hilfe
gruß Jan

----------

